# Sat 5/11 at SS



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

If you're going to Surfside this week, take your castnet. Last Sat, the horse mullet were so thick, you could practically walk across them to the 2nd bar. The water was very murky but you could blind cast and get one about every 3rd cast. Got this 44" toad on a mullethead in the 1st gut about 1pm at outgoing high tide.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Nice Catch! Gotta be a bullred in there with all those mullet!


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

Great Red! I will see if i can duplicate your sucess this weekend.


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice!!! Just got my 10ft diawa rod and 7000 abu put together and cant wait to get out there.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice Fish Ron! Especially at 1.pm!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

BayouBonsaiMan said:


> Nice Fish Ron! Especially at 1.pm!


Thanks! Wassup Phil?


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice red!! WTG!!


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice fish!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice red! Always fun catching them things.


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice report!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice Bull Red! Jolly Rogers said, don't give up on them in a couple of hours, surf fishing is a all day thing and a all night thing.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

troutless said:


> Nice Bull Red! Jolly Rogers said, don't give up on them in a couple of hours, surf fishing is a all day thing and a all night thing.


I don't give up untill the beer/liquor is gone.

:cheers:


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

WHAT said:


> I don't give up untill the beer/liquor is gone.
> 
> :cheers:


LOL! I never give up. Actually, I started at SLP SE bank early in the morning hoping to catch some sharkbait (Whiting, Rays, Jacks, etc). After 2 hrs, all I had to show for it was 3 Bonnetheads 18-24". So, I packed it up and went to the open surf hoping the weed was not too bad. I ended up feeding the hardheads a lb of shrimp and still no sharkbait! Finally, I decided to castnet for the horse mullet about noon since I had no bait left. My typical 1 day surf fishing trip is about 12hrs (sunrise to sunset) and longer if I go for sharks but that's the way I roll.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

surfguy said:


> LOL! I never give up. Actually, I started at SLP SE bank early in the morning hoping to catch some sharkbait (Whiting, Rays, Jacks, etc). After 2 hrs, all I had to show for it was 3 Bonnetheads 18-24". So, I packed it up and went to the open surf hoping the weed was not too bad. I ended up feeding the hardheads a lb of shrimp and still no sharkbait! Finally, I decided to castnet for the horse mullet about noon since I had no bait left. My typical 1 day surf fishing trip is about 12hrs (sunrise to sunset) and longer if I go for sharks but that's the way I roll.


He isn't exaggerating. Ron puts in a lot of time on the sand LOL. Nice red bud.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice fish!


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

any good size shrimp in the surf?


----------

